# My Nuns



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi everyone these are my nuns


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW! They are stunningly beautiful! Thank you for the photos!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a pair of those once. They're lovely birds 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Good looking birds - love the white eyes!


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

beautiful pictures!
the first one looks like a real Nun getting ready to slap ur hands with a ruler


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice birds!


----------



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks guys i havent bred them yet its just been so hot


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

im jealous!


----------

